# Blackfired today, what do you think?



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

These are some pics of my 2002 M3 SMG outfitted with the following:

19x 9.5 Fikse FM 10 w/285/30/S-03's front

19x10 Fikse FM 10 w 285/30/S-03's rear

GC Everything except TC Kline/Koni double rears w/ 600 front & 550 rear eibachs

AA rear exhaust

It is the best it has ever felt right now & the 285's all around make it feel like I've got the grip of slicks on the street!

It is awesome!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Another*

Here is another


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Last one*

This is to show off the front 285's


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hope it lasts. I tried blackfire. I loved it... But it lasted less than a week. 

Car looks fantastic!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Last one 2*

This is to show off the 285's on the front


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

285s in front? Wow. It definitely looks meaty! Nice!


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Car looks great!*

Let us know how the Blackfire holds up. I will be doing the Platinum next and we can compare the two on BMW black.

Damn, I could have been more patient and went with your larger tire rec on the new wheels. Next time!

PS.. gonna buy you some black side markers for your birthday.


----------



## saksiri (Apr 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Hope it lasts. I tried blackfire. I loved it... But it lasted less than a week. *


i think i know what you mean... when freshly applied Blackfire looks like Caranuba wax... it smudges and has somewhat of an oily surface to it. and for me this has also gone away after a week or so...

but i believe the protection is still there... water still beads up nicely weeks later.

that just-waxed look definitely is nice though.

...unless you meant that you don't think there's much protection there...


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

looks stunning!


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Thanks.*

I'll let you know more on the stops tomorrow or friday.


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

great - thanks for the update


----------



## zivagolee (Feb 13, 2002)

Looking goooood!

No wonder you need bigger brakes haha..


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*brakemans*

No kidding.

PS did you get pads or fluid?


----------



## zivagolee (Feb 13, 2002)

I didn't get anything.. I'll ask it for at the final fitting (unless you wanna tell Warren to have a set of pads ready for me ;-) )

I'll buy the fluid from them also at the same time..


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Don't BUY anything.*

Let me know when you are going for the fitment & i will take care of it.


----------



## zivagolee (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Don't BUY anything.*

will do 



metalmann said:


> *Let me know when you are going for the fitment & i will take care of it. *


----------

